# Sticky  Dog with IBD-What to Feed



## Emric

Emric, a 1.5 yr old rescued German Shepherd/Hound Mix, male, neutered, has had chronic diarrhea for about 4 months now. 

This all started a few months after he had an Exploratory Surgery, because he ate a few squeaker toys. Our vet, thinks it's IBD. We have not done a bioposy, I'm trying to fix the problem. He is happy, healthy, eating great, playing, etc. I don't feel the need to do surgery yet. He is on Tylan powder, but will be coming off of it in a few days, we are just seeing if this clears up his diarrhea(this has been his only symptom for months now). 

Long story short, I am frustrated trying to find a food that helps his diarrhea, to see if a certain type of food can solve it. We have tried Taste of the Wild, Salmon, that was a no-go. We have tried Hund-n-flocken Lamb, no-go. Blue Buffalo, Nature's Recipe, Wellness simple solutions, lamb and rice..no go. I'm not sure what else to try. Right not, he's on a bland diet for a few weeks, boiled ground turkey, and white rice. 

I'm looking at Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredients Diets Sweet Potato & Venison Dry Dog Food..any advice? I think I read somewhere that recently is has been recalled, and I correct?

I am also looking at California Natural Grain Free Venison Meal Formula Dry Dog Food, but have heard it was recently recalled, correct?

Emric is also on Berte's Natural, Zyme Capsules, Berte's Natural Digestice Support, and Probiotic.

Any recommendations would be very apprecciated. 

Emily and Emric


----------



## katielou

Raw is the only thing that helped my boy with his IBD.


----------



## Chet Allan

I had no luck with Raw for my rescue boxer first diagnosed at 6 month old & now 3 years & all that he seems to process is Kangaroo kibble mixed with Kangaroo Canned from Cheweys.com .


----------



## RonE

10 year old thread. Please start a new one.


----------



## jerald909

German Shepherd diarrhea is impossible to avoid, especially that this breed is prone to gastrointestinal diseases. All dogs can get diarrhea at least twice in their lives. Prevention will at least lessen the frequency of experiencing diarrhea.

Always clean your surroundings. This can prevent your GSD puppies from eating garbage and other things.
Give probiotics daily to protect your GSD’s stomach from bad bacteria.
GSDs have the reputation of having sensitive gut, so feeding them with raw food may endanger them from developing life-threatening diseases.
Always follow vaccination and deworming schedules according to your vet.
It is good to check dog food labels before purchasing. Some ingredients may not agree with your GSD’s gut.
If you plan to change your GSD’s food or give him new treats, remember to introduce the new food bit by bit. This can help you identify if your dog will develop allergic reactions to the particular food.
Never give your GSD leftover food.
Avoid foods that may trigger diarrhea like milk and fats
source:Managing German Shepherd Diarrhea


----------

